# When first time arrive on Melbourne or Perth



## win25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,

Anyone can help me where I can find rental flat or housing on Melbourne or Perth?

And how much cost that I must prepared for rental? 

Thanks 
Win


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

*Help On Australia*

Hi Win,
Wednesday, 2 March 2011Rent a House 
It looks like an easy task, but actually it is really had, if you gonna live in big cities like, Melbourne, Sydney or even Canberra, keep in mind that you need a good 20 days to find something good and sure win the competition. "Competition?" yes see why.

Thing that you need to know:

A good site to find houses to rent or even if you need to share is realestate site 
If you live close to the city, most of times you don't need to pay train, you can walk 
The best suburbs are in South East but they are expensive then others, you will pay for a normal house close to AU$1400.00 and a good one close to AU$1700.00 a month 
North areas you can pay close to AU$1000.00 but they say that is not the safest area in here, my opinion, it still good, not that dangerous. 
North West areas, it is so far and takes long by train to go to the city but with AU$1200.00 you can rent a big, really big awesome house 
Keep in mind the distance between the house that you are looking for and the next train station, if you do not have car can be painful to walk.

Remember to find a house with carport or garage if you intend to buy a car soon, some houses doesn't have garage and would be hard to park your car outside, sure have a look on the street first.

Is good idea to go by train and see how long from the city to the destination, and ever more important, mark time wealking from the train station to you new house, some of them looks like close but they are so far. It's good idea to see it on google maps before going, somtimes, you don't need to waste your time going to somewhere so far to walk, remember that you will need to walk every day that distance, raining or shinning lol, I did.

Almost done, now when you find a good house that you like and most important, you can afford, have a look on realestate site, they tell you the inspection date and time and house availability, it means that you need to be there at the inspection time and remember to have a look on availability of the house, some of them take months to be available.

Hurry up man

Hope that helps,

Cheers

Marcos
http://helponaustralia.blogspot.com


----------



## win25 (Mar 11, 2011)

marcossupra said:


> Hi Win,
> Wednesday, 2 March 2011Rent a House
> It looks like an easy task, but actually it is really had, if you gonna live in big cities like, Melbourne, Sydney or even Canberra, keep in mind that you need a good 20 days to find something good and sure win the competition. "Competition?" yes see why.
> 
> ...


Hi Marcos,

I am very appreciated your explanation above 
It's really help.
When we rent for house, is that furnished or empty house and we need purchase any furniture again?

Thanks
Win.


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Win,
you can choose with or without furniture, for sure your options with furniture are less then without and they tend to be a little bit expensive then without, on realestate.com.au site you have option to see just furnished houses.

Cheers Win and good luck.

Marcos


----------



## win25 (Mar 11, 2011)

marcossupra said:


> Hi Win,
> you can choose with or without furniture, for sure your options with furniture are less then without and they tend to be a little bit expensive then without, on realestate.com.au site you have option to see just furnished houses.
> 
> Cheers Win and good luck.
> ...


----------



## flanders (Mar 23, 2011)

*Perth rental*

Hi,im just looking for a bit of advice!My partner has got a job sponsorship from a company in Perth who are sponsoring him in on 457 visa,he is bringing myself and 2yr old on the visa,we are coming from Ireland.The company is based in Kewdale.I have been trawling through several real estate websites looking for rental properties but its like trying to find a needle in a haystack!
Can anybody recommend good areas to settle in Perth.Is it just me or is renting REALLY expensive?Any decent websites anybody knows would be a great help.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello Sarah,
I don't know much about Perth but you are right, it's really expensive it's not just you a good websites where you should be able to find a good house are:
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.auhttp://www.domain.com.au

you can select some filters, pick your city/state and have a look, be aware that you will need to look for inspection date and time, and most important availability of that house.

I have 457 too and I can say, wasn't easy to find a place, long story short, my company paid me 20 days in a hotel, as I didn't know how hard was to rent a place in Melbourne, I miss this 20 days and I moved by myself to a cheap hotel in the CDB for 2 weeks till find somewhere to live.

hope that helps and good luck.

Cheers
Marcos
Help on Australia


----------



## Utha (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

I hope this isn't too late a reply. I live in Perth and am renting now. Check out this site for renting/buying too: http://www.domain.com.au. Check out the renting tab. You will typically be looking around the $400/week mark depending on which suburb you are looking in. Have a look at google maps for surrounding areas, you can always go down to street view to look at the quality of the suburb you want to look in. I live just north of the river in Bayswater and it would be about a 20 minute drive to Kewdale, depending on traffic.

Hopefully this helps 

regards

David



flanders said:


> Hi,im just looking for a bit of advice!My partner has got a job sponsorship from a company in Perth who are sponsoring him in on 457 visa,he is bringing myself and 2yr old on the visa,we are coming from Ireland.The company is based in Kewdale.I have been trawling through several real estate websites looking for rental properties but its like trying to find a needle in a haystack!
> Can anybody recommend good areas to settle in Perth.Is it just me or is renting REALLY expensive?Any decent websites anybody knows would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks
> Sarah


----------



## jigkyponker (May 19, 2011)

Perth is the most isolated continental capital city in the world, meaning of our air traffic is at a low altitude. Everybody is generally just taking off, or landing. There was a time when international air travellers had to book their flights via Sydney.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Win25,
have great flats for offering, you could check it out...better yet do give us a call will be helping you all out. best be with all, good day
cheers

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------

